# Melburnian in Toronto



## ciavarella (Oct 5, 2012)

I have done some searches on this topic, but I haven't been able to find what I have been looking for. I plan to move to Toronto in late October and might not have a lot of time to look for a place.

I am early 30s originally from Melbourne, Australia.

I'd like to live in a vibrant area, centrally located, with a nice feel to it in a share scenario.

Somewhere like Brunswick, Carlton or Fitzroy, Melbourne as reference points.

Does anybody have any suggestions? A few would be great.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

You don't mention what's your rental budget. Cannot refer to Melbourne districts but have a look at this site for districts within public transit of Toronto downtown.
boldts.net - Toronto

You might also want to look at the city's entertainment district which abuts the Downtown core. There's plenty of apartments close to here.
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=t...4DYWo4gTd3YD4DQ&ved=0CFkQsAQ&biw=1547&bih=728


----------



## ciavarella (Oct 5, 2012)

Thanks for the super quick response Auld - I am not sure about my budget, I'm starting from square one - so I have not much to compare to. Sadly not made of money, but $600-900 would probably be reasonable.. I think?


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

ciavarella said:


> Thanks for the super quick response Auld - I am not sure about my budget, I'm starting from square one - so I have not much to compare to. Sadly not made of money, but $600-900 would probably be reasonable.. I think?


Unfortunately you won't get much in the way of an apartment for that kind of money, in the city proper.


----------



## ciavarella (Oct 5, 2012)

Ok - can you tell me what I should be expecting to pay to live in a decent sharehouse?


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

Yonge/Eglinton is a great area. It's north of downtown but lots of shops, bars, restaurants, etc.

Visit YONGE EGLINTON and discover a world you thought you knew

Lots of housing options around. I used to live at this apartment complex on Sherwood Ave (north of Eglinton and just east of Yonge):

11 Sherwood Ave, Toronto, ON : 2 Bedroom for rent -- Toronto Apartments

Could take a 2 bed apartment here ($1150) and find a roommate to reduce the cost.

This is a good site for finding housing and roommates:

Kijiji Toronto (GTA) Classifieds: Free Local Classified Ads for Toronto (GTA), Ontario


----------



## ciavarella (Oct 5, 2012)

Great help - thanks MarylandNed, sharing an apartment seems like an affordable option for me.


----------

